# Nook For Touchpad?



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

I was interested in seeing if anyone is interested in doing a little trading. My Nook Color and Nook case for a Touchpad. Any interest?


----------



## pinesal (Oct 14, 2011)

That's not really a fair trade now is it?


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

saabguy said:


> I was interested in seeing if anyone is interested in doing a little trading. My Nook Color and Nook case for a Touchpad. Any interest?


It is possible to run android on nook!

http://tinyurl.com/3gb4whc


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

someguy23 said:


> It is possible to run android on nook!
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3gb4whc


I know I've got CM7 on it now.


----------



## saabguy (Jul 5, 2011)

pinesal said:


> That's not really a fair trade now is it?


Seems pretty fair too me. They both are about the same price lol.


----------



## fudlen (Aug 24, 2011)

Um, not fair at all. I have both and definitely like the Nook but speedwise there is no comparison. The nook is a great size though for reading and carrying around. I thought I'd want to keep both but even with the SOD's, I'm always wanting to use the tp. I'm sure you could find someone to buy it for the $99 price of a touchpad


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

saabguy said:


> Seems pretty fair too me. They both are about the same price lol.


Same price, sure. But spec wise, the touchpad blows the nook out of the water. Double the internal storage, dual core CPU that is 400mhz faster, double the ram, built in microphone and webcam, larger screen... the interest in the touchpad was because of how much you got for your money during the fire sale, not merely because it was cheap. Just look at the knockoff chinese tablets, those are $100 and yet you dont see anyone using one.


----------



## evoic (Oct 19, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Same price, sure. But spec wise, the touchpad blows the nook out of the water. Double the internal storage, dual core CPU that is 400mhz faster, double the ram, built in microphone and webcam, larger screen... the interest in the touchpad was because of how much you got for your money during the fire sale, not merely because it was cheap.* Just look at the knockoff chinese tablets, those are $100 and yet you dont see anyone using one.*


Speak for yourself.
I have three of them in addition to my HP Touchpad and all get used.
Renesas 7" Rena3 for $167 shipped.
AiShuo A816 8" for $160 shipped.
Zenithink ZT-280 c71 for $139 shipped.

Within the last 6 months, I have owned and used approximately 10 of them.
All Chinese based.
All great value for the money.
All good experiences.

7" Eken M009S ($68) 7" Zenithink ZT-180 ($100) 10" ZT-180 ($130) etc.....


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> Speak for yourself.
> I have three of them in addition to my HP Touchpad and all get used.
> Renesas 7" Rena3 for $167 shipped.
> AiShuo A816 8" for $160 shipped.
> ...


Do you have one you recommend over the others, I've got non-technological friends who want a tablet, but I'm not handing them my TP, but I've heard decent things about the "knock offs" as people like to call them.


----------

